# Will a goat eat my trees



## Its not a GOAT its a DOG (Mar 13, 2010)

I have several tree in my backyard and I was wondering if a goat would eat the leaves.

I have; 
Mulberry
Citrus
Avocado
Cherry 
and Allspice 

Thank you!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't have any of those types of trees, but I can tell you that my goats haven't found a tree they don't like. Mostly the bark. If left alone with an apple or maple tree, they'll quickly strip the bark off and kill the tree.

I'm sure someone with those varieties will chime in and help you.


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 14, 2010)

I would think that they would eat the leaves.  Do you have the trees protected?  They will kill the tree so if you value them, you may want to protect them in some way or keep the goats away.


----------



## Its not a GOAT its a DOG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

They will eat trees before they eat grass, usually. Brush, weeds, trees, and bushes are really what their natural diet is, so that is how they prefer to eat. They will climb up on the trees if they can, to get higher and eat the top too.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 12, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> They will climb up on the trees if they can, to get higher and eat the top too.


hehe! I have a calendar this year of "Goats In Trees". Quite hilarious.


----------

